

Ask HN: Credit Card reader similar to Square but with API - obaid

Hi,<p>I have a client who is looking to integrate card reader into their application and they really like the square card reader and they want to offer a similar card reader to their customers to use it with the app.<p>Does anyone know where can I buy the card readers (in bulk) with SDK for iOS and Android?
======
hartard
Have you had a look at the Square Commerce API? If Android is not a hard
requirement, there is an iOS SDK:

[https://connect.squareup.com/docs/api#commerce-api-
overview](https://connect.squareup.com/docs/api#commerce-api-overview)

------
aquark
[https://getcardflight.com](https://getcardflight.com)

~~~
rahimnathwani
If I were to allow someone to swipe my card through one of these readers, or
any similar reader, how do I know there isn't a software 'skimmer' bundled
with whichever app they're using to process the payment?

~~~
shliachtx
For the same price, how do you know the phone using Square isn't using a
skimmer? I've heard that Square doesn't encrypt the data...

~~~
rahimnathwani
That's why I wrote "or any similar reader".

------
vishalzone2002
amazon just released one today !

~~~
spountzy
yep. You find it here:
[http://localregister.amazon.com/](http://localregister.amazon.com/)

